

Eulogy to _why - wesleyd
http://nothing.tmtm.com/2009/08/goodbye-_why/

======
joechung
I would retitle this to "Goodbye _why" so people don't get confused and think
this is John Resig's eulogy to whytheluckystiff.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Or maybe give it a sequel title, like _Eulogy II: The Eulogy Strikes Back_.

